# Hand held Dive Rite 10watt HID runs on 8AA's



## jtivat (Jun 4, 2006)

Check this out


----------



## larryk (Jun 4, 2006)

It's very pricey, around $ 650.00.


----------



## jtivat (Jun 4, 2006)

I was told it is only $340 but have not seen this for myself.


----------



## Kiessling (Jun 4, 2006)

It even coems with a keychain attachment! 

Seriously though ... any experience with these lights? The fact that it uses either Alkaline or Lithium is appealing, as is the size factor.

Price?

bernie


----------



## nerdgineer (Jun 4, 2006)

$340 here , plus shipping.


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Jun 4, 2006)

I love it!!



We need some Beamshots or reviews of this little light.




All it needs is a Cmacclel Push-On Tail 



Benny


----------



## dwminer (Jun 4, 2006)

WOW only $139 for a new bulb. 
Dave


----------



## larryk (Jun 4, 2006)

For $ 340.00 it's getting more interesting. I would guess it is more of a flood beam with that small non focusing reflector.


----------



## Dr_Joe (Jun 5, 2006)

very interesting......


----------



## GhostReaction (Jun 5, 2006)

Any reviews yet, look simple but that would be a great compact divelight


----------



## cy (Jun 5, 2006)

WOW... I want one of these! 

retail $340 for a compact/water proof 10watt HID...

if anyone does a group buy, I'm in!!! 

wonder if 8x NMH AA's will work?

-----------

10W HID Hand-held Light
Model Number: LT6078

The convenience of a flashlight with the performance of a HID canister light!

Dive Rite's 10W HID Hand-held Light, featuring the SunSpot HID fixed-focus beam, produces 500 Lumens of illumination with convenience of a flashlight and the performance of a HID canister light!. This travel-size torch is only 8” long, 1.8” in diameter and requires eight AA size batteries of 1.5 volts each. Average burn time is approximately 3-hours with Energizer brand disposable lithium batteries and about 1.5-hour using other brands of consumer grade disposable alkaline batteries. The light is easy to operate underwater – even with gloves on – thanks to the no-slip grip handle and twist-on activation, plus each light comes complete with a pocket and attachment point for a lanyard. The light weighs only 1.35 Lbs on the surface and is slightly negative at .8 Lbs in fresh water. The LT6078 makes a perfect back-up light for wreck and cave exploration!


----------



## Grox (Jun 5, 2006)

Very interesting!

Dive rated HID for 340... that's not bad at all! I wonder about the quality of construction. Is the ballast/bulb WA?


----------



## cue003 (Jun 5, 2006)

Interesting. I was just looking at all my lights tonight and said to myself that I needed a dive light.... hmmm i will keep a watch on this one.

Curtis


----------



## AW (Jun 5, 2006)

I 'm in for one too! Price is good for a dive rated HID.


----------



## batvette (Jun 11, 2006)

Now THAT is a ****** ****ing bad*** light. I wonder, though, if certain dive lights might have heat issues if used long periods out of the water?

I am rather smitten with this little beauty:

http://www.omsdive.com/phantom.html 

Rumour has it that it is around $800 list? She suuure is purdy tho. Bet she puts out,too!


----------



## Barbarin (Jun 11, 2006)

batvette said:


> Now THAT is a ****** ****ing bad*** light. I wonder, though, if certain dive lights might have heat issues if used long periods out of the water?
> 
> I am rather smitten with this little beauty:
> 
> ...




In Spain they can cost up to 1000 €. And they take 6 CR123, which cost near 3,00 €/pc in Spain. That is probably the reason OMS importer decided not to import them. Here, all technical and professional divers in Spain use Barbolight U-15, priced at 459,00 € retail (VAT included), rechargeable and brighter.


----------



## darmawaa (Jun 11, 2006)

You should be able to get these light around $150 on GB.

[font=arial,²Ó©úÅé]*Darkbuster Junior*[/font]
http://www.brightstar-hid.com/images/new.gif
http://www.brightstar-hid.com/product/us/banner/804.jpg


----------



## billhess (Jun 11, 2006)

waterfish mag conversion runs on 8 AA"s and has a 10 watt bulb and can focus and best of all is cheaper.


----------



## CTR (Jun 11, 2006)

billhess said:


> waterfish mag conversion runs on 8 AA"s and has a 10 watt bulb and can focus and best of all is cheaper.



Are they still available and how much? Whats the run time on 8 Rechargeable AA batteries?


----------



## billhess (Jun 11, 2006)

yes they are do a search it is discussed extensivly on this site. mine ran 3 hours the first charge.


----------



## cy (Jun 11, 2006)

I'm in if that happens..



darmawaa said:


> You should be able to get these light around $150 on GB.
> 
> [font=arial,²Ó©úÅé]*Darkbuster Junior*[/font]


----------



## Archangel (Jun 11, 2006)

.


----------



## Regentag (Jun 17, 2006)

That OMS flashlight is nice.
How do you buy one?


----------



## lonestarfl (Jun 29, 2006)

jtivat said:


> I was told it is only $340 but have not seen this for myself.


We have them for $340 which includes shipping and 8 non-rechargable
Li 1.5v batteries...good for over a three hour burn with a 10 year shelf life.
You won't be disappointed with this light. It is a simple twist on, double
o-ring sealed, rated to 1000' light. It has a 10w bulb with a 4 degree 
metal reflector for a very tight spot. The ballast is non regulated, but will
give 3 hr burn times with 8 NiMH rechargable AA batteries, 9.6v (purchase seperately). 
We have this light in stock now ready to go.
www.caveexcursionseast.com


----------



## lonestarfl (Jun 30, 2006)

Some questions have been raised concerning the DR hand held 10w HID.
The light will burn out of the water the same amount of time as if used submerged. The front lens will get warm but nothing will be damaged. 
I would allow the lens to cool after using it out of water for any length of time before submerging the lights...both to prevent thermal shock to the lens as well
as prevent leakage due to differences in thermal contraction of the different materials...delrin, glass, orings. The light body will not get hot. The ballast is not thermal protected but neither is it potted for heat sinking...so it sees basically the same temperatures dry or wet. The batteries are compartmentalized away from the bulb and ballast. This light has a simple twist on activation and would require some imaginative modifications to have an external switch...But HID's are meant to be turned on and left on, not strobed
quickly so the switching should not be a problem for this application.
Lee


----------



## jtivat (Jul 8, 2006)

Well I have one on the way and will let you know how it is when I get it.


----------



## Kiessling (Jul 8, 2006)

Cool ... waiting for review ...


----------



## jtivat (Jul 11, 2006)

lonestarfl said:


> We have them for $340 which includes shipping and 8 non-rechargable
> Li 1.5v batteries...good for over a three hour burn with a 10 year shelf life.
> You won't be disappointed with this light. It is a simple twist on, double
> o-ring sealed, rated to 1000' light. It has a 10w bulb with a 4 degree
> ...



Hi, I called and was told you do not have any in stock.


----------



## lonestarfl (Jul 12, 2006)

jtivat said:


> Hi, I called and was told you do not have any in stock.


You must have called Cave Excursions...call Cave Excursions EAST we have two in stock. I saw them today. 386-454-7511
Lee


----------



## jtivat (Jul 12, 2006)

lonestarfl said:


> You must have called Cave Excursions...call Cave Excursions EAST we have two in stock. I saw them today. 386-454-7511
> Lee



Cool I will call in the AM.

Thanks
JT


----------



## Archangel (Jul 13, 2006)

Is there a battery carrier, or do the AAs just drop in?


----------



## lonestarfl (Jul 14, 2006)

Archangel said:


> Is there a battery carrier, or do the AAs just drop in?


There is a carrier for 8 AA batteries.
Lee


----------



## Archangel (Jul 15, 2006)

Lee- Any idea what voltage the ballast cuts out at? It'd be a bonus if we didn't have to babysit NiMH batteries.


----------



## lonestarfl (Jul 18, 2006)

Archangel said:


> Lee- Any idea what voltage the ballast cuts out at? It'd be a bonus if we didn't have to babysit NiMH batteries.


I don't know the actual cut off voltage of the ballast. But to get three hour burns from 8x1.2v NiMH, the cut off would have to be around 9v since the starting loaded voltage would be 9.6v.
Also, I have been told that the lens may get cloudy/deformed with prolonged out of water use...too bad they don't use a glass lens.
Lee


----------



## Archangel (Jul 18, 2006)

The starting voltage would actually be close to 11v with a full charge. 9v would be fine; apparently some ballasts can drain NiMH below .9v, which they don't take kindly to. This isn't the only HID dive torch with issues being run out of the water; wish companies would plan a bit better while these things are still on the drawing board.


----------



## larryk (Dec 18, 2006)

jtivat said:


> Cool I will call in the AM.
> 
> Thanks
> JT



jtivat, did you order one of these lights ? If so what's your impression of the light ?


----------



## NeonJohn (Dec 31, 2006)

I'll de-lurk here for a moment. I ordered one of those lights back in the summer. Of all the lights I've bought, this is the only one that I regret spending the money on. It's just not an impressive light, especially for the price. Subjectively, my 8 watt Luxeon LED flashlight is as bright, if not a little brighter. Unlike my TrailTech Solarc-powered HIDs, this one has bad color fringing, going to intense pink around the edge of the beam. I have a bike light that uses a similar 10 watt Solarc lamp in the MR16 format that doesn't have that problem.

The twist-to-turn-on body is VERY stiff. There are two O-rings on the body. I removed one since I'm not planning on diving and that helped but it is still not a casual task to turn the thing on. One has to have a good grip. I tried removing the other O-ring but that made the head too loose and it would vibrate on while riding in a vehicle.

Someone else in this thread mentioned that the light will work with NiMH batteries. While technically true in that the light will start, with the unregulated ballast, the output is so low as to be fairly useless. A 3 cell Maglite is brighter.

Even with a 3 hour life, feeding this thing with disposable lithiums is expensive. I gotta find an alternative.

As I get time to experiment, I'm going to test the head with a setup of 4 18650 lithiums. That will be a nominal 12 volts which is about what the ballast wants. If the Lithiums are stiff enough to hold the voltage under load then this might be a good alternative. I can get 4 of the batteries in the housing, stacked 2+2 so if this works then all I need to do is fabricate a new battery holder.

I've purchased several of these:

http://trailtech.net/store/single_hid_mr11.html

This is the box-stock 10/13 watt Solarc MR16 HID and ballast stuck in their metal case. I have one of these on my hotrod electric scooter as a head light. I bought another for the lamp and ballast and put them in the housing of a miner's light to make a kick*ss long life hiking and caving light. I've yet to find a place to buy the lamp and ballast as cheap as this whole fixture so I seem to buy them for the lamps and throw away the housings.
Take the guts out of one of these things, put them in a Maglite or similar body along with some lithium batteries and there you are, for several hundred less than this Diverite light.

John


----------



## LuxLuthor (Dec 31, 2006)

LOL...I was looking around on that site and these helmet lights cracked me up. I wonder if they come with Phaser pistols?


----------



## rkboyer911 (Oct 29, 2007)

Thought Id chime in on this light. I just bought one used for 200.00 I am a diver and was looking for a bright dive light that was not a canister(I dont do any cave diving just wrecks and such. I find this light extremely respectfull. With its delrin body and a metal head its very durable Watertight to 1000' Ok whatever like any of us need somthing water tight to that depth. It has a bit of discoloration around the edges but over all for all in 1 light i think it will last me for years to come!! I have used it out of the water for only short periods of time.....less than 15 min. If its any help i like it allot better than my SF M6. well thats all I have to say about it have fun and be carefull!


----------



## Mdemon (Nov 2, 2007)

Also a diver. To those thinking of getting HID for diving, just remember how expensive the bulbs are! They have a reputation for being relatively fragile.

LED dive torches are now matching HID for duration and brightness, and are obviously bulletproof. However, HID still seems to have the better throw in poor visibility.

HTH


----------



## illumiGeek (Nov 7, 2007)

Yea, I keep hearing about how fragile HID lamps are, but in my experience this is not really true. I have a UK LC100 (Underwater Kinetics Light Cannon) 10W HID dive light that has been bounced around quite a lot and is still on it's original lamp after many years of (ab)use.

I once dropped it so hard the lamp popped out of its socket and was rolling around inside the head. I thought for sure it would be damaged, but I put it back in and it fired right up.

Recently the light did start acting up. I'd turn it on and it would only run for a few minutes then shut off. Tried cleaning the switch and contacts; re-seating the lamp; a few different sets of batteries, and nothing helped. I know HID type lamps tend to need more voltage to maintain the arc as they age, so I thought that I was finally going to need a new lamp. I called UK to inquire and they suggested I send the whole light in. Turns out the lamp socket needed replacing. Apparently it had a loose fit and when it was heating up it wouldn't maintain good contact.

UK replaced the socket under their lifetime warranty and returned the light to me with the original lamp, and it's still going strong. I also noticed that the lamp fit is much tighter than it ever was previously. Makes me think it had a bum socket all along; but it still ran reliably for several years.

It uses the WA Solarc lamp, in case you're wondering.

I now have 2 of them. Got my old one for under $150, and the newer one for about $180. And no, LED dive lights do not compare. They do produce a nice, white light, but the output of a 5W Luxeon pales in comparison (yes, I have one of those too).

The LC100 is bulkier than the Dive Rite hand held, but it's also about half the price. And I have used my LC100 for extended periods out of water with no detrimental affects.

Aloha, Tim


----------



## Mdemon (Nov 29, 2007)

As it happens, I'm playing with a car conversion HID kit to see if I can upgrade an old DiveRite cannister torch (halogen). As you say, the bulbs are looking quite robust now, and the price has plummetted so worth investigating...


----------



## dwminer (Dec 1, 2007)

*The hand held Dive Rite 10watt HID that runs on 8AA's* was DISCONTINUED: JUNE 1, 2007. Dave


----------

